# Four Female Rats Northern VA



## Adalii (Aug 18, 2012)

Due to some sad circumstances I am forced to rehome my four female rats, I love them to pieces and I want them to go to the best home possible.
Basic information:

Lillianne-Blue variegate-2 in July
She's a sweet little girl who is just starting to show her age. She's a little shy when you first pick her up, but once you do she's perfectly fine.

Khyra-Black capped headspot-1 Novemberish
This girl is insane! She's the craziest female I've ever met, and she's lovely. When she runs off to play she always comes back and 'checks up' on you...love her.

Adeline-fawn self 7 months
People shy but very outgoing. Pretty girl.

Eden-PEW 5 months
Shiest girl I own. She is a little hard to catch but I think with more one on one time she'll be okay. 

Adeline and Eden have not been living in the big cage fulltime, however all four girls can live together as they play together daily. (Adeline can fit through cage bars xD)
Cage will come with the big girls, as well as water bottles and food dishes. Younger girls would need a better cage (they've been in a tank with a tank topper that's fallin apart)

Please message me or post here if you may take them ;( I really want them to find a good home as I just feel very sad about needing to rehome them. ;_;
Or you can text me at 571 271 7891


----------



## Adalii (Aug 18, 2012)

I still have the younger two girls available.


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Are you close to Bentonville by any chance?


----------

